
HiSilicon Kirin 970 Review - mmrezaie
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12195/hisilicon-kirin-970-power-performance-overview
======
mmrezaie
I find the comparison between ARM's GPU and others very interesting. I wonder
what exactly Apple and Qualcomm are doing that they are way more efficient
based on power usage?

